#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  هل خطف الأطفال ظاهرة منتشرة أم هى مجرد إشاعات؟

## أحمد ناصر

تنتشر على مواقع التواصل الإجتماعى العديد من النداءات والإستغاثات للبحث عن أطفال مفقودة

ويكثر الكلام حول تجارة الأعضاء أو خطف الأطفال بغرض التبنى أو إجبار الأطفال على العمل فى مهن كالتسول أو الدعارة.

هل هذه القصص ظاهرة متفشية بالفعل أم أن هناك مبالغات وتهويل فى تداول تلك القصص؟

هل يمكنك أن تشاركنا أى تجارب شخصية أو قصص تعرفها حدثت لأناس تعرفهم معرفة وثيقة؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ما عنديش قصص محددة لكن مثلا من فترة يعني من كام سنة كدا تم  العثور على اكتر من جثة طفل مجهولة في منطقتنا وكانت ناقصة أعضاء بالفعل 
رأيي الشخصي أن الموضوع مش اشاعة وان فعلا فيه أطفال تخطف بغرض سرقة أعضائها أو لدفع فدية ...ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  ::(:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ما عنديش قصص محددة لكن مثلا من فترة يعني من كام سنة كدا تم العثور على اكتر من جثة طفل مجهولة في منطقتنا وكانت ناقصة أعضاء بالفعل 
> رأيي الشخصي أن الموضوع مش اشاعة وان فعلا فيه أطفال تخطف بغرض سرقة أعضائها أو لدفع فدية ...ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
الحقيقة يا جيهان من كتر ما كنت بأشوف ولغاية دلوقتى بأشوف ناس بتنشر على الفيس بوك صور لأطفال مفقودة وأنا مش قادر أستوعب إزاى الأعداد كتيرة كده؟
الحكاية دى تخض فعلا من كترها.
القصص دى مؤلمة جدا ومأساوية

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الصدفة الغريبة ان فيه طفلة اعرف اهلها عرفت انها اتخطفت امبارح من امام منزلها 
هي في رابعة ابتدائي واتخطفت في عز الضهر تخيل؟؟؟
بس الخبر الكويس انهم لقيوها بعدها بساعات في مكان بعيد الى حد ما عن منزلها بس كان مسروق منها حلقها وعشرين جنيه كانوا معاها كانت خارجة تشتري بيهم حاجة لمامتها ...ربنا يستر  ::(:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الصدفة الغريبة ان فيه طفلة اعرف اهلها عرفت انها اتخطفت امبارح من امام منزلها 
> هي في رابعة ابتدائي واتخطفت في عز الضهر تخيل؟؟؟
> بس الخبر الكويس انهم لقيوها بعدها بساعات في مكان بعيد الى حد ما عن منزلها بس كان مسروق منها حلقها وعشرين جنيه كانوا معاها كانت خارجة تشتري بيهم حاجة لمامتها ...ربنا يستر


يا الله !
الحمد لله يا جيهان  إنها رجعت سليمة لأهلها
وهذ فى الحقيقة درس مهم لكل الآباء
لا تجعلوا أطفالكم يرتدون أية مصوغات ذهبية
ولا تجعلوهم يحملوا أشياء لها أى قيمة حتى لا تعرضوهم للخطف بسبب ذلك.

----------


## ابن البلد

والله يا ابو حميد 
هي اكيد موجوده 
لكن متفشيه ولا لا 
مش عارف الصراحة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> والله يا ابو حميد 
> هي اكيد موجوده 
> لكن متفشيه ولا لا 
> مش عارف الصراحة


يعنى يا أبوحميد أفهم من كونك مش متأكد من تفشي الظاهرة إنك ما تعرفش أى واحد معرفة شخصية يكون حصل عنده حالة من هذه الحالات .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

على فكرة يا احمد من بعد كتاباتك الموضوع دا وحوداث خطف الاطفال عندي بتزيد ...ايييييه الموضوع بقى يا باشمهندس ؟؟؟

من كام يوم بنت خالتي دكتورة حكتلي انها كانت عند زميل لها دكتور نسا وولادة وقالها ان فيه واحدة منقبة كانت شايلة طفل من بين الرضى ومنتظرة تدخله ولما قرب دورها استئذنت واحدة جمبها تشيل الولد عشان نايم ومش عايزة تصحيه ...المهم دخلت وخرجت من غير ما الست تشوفها ولما الحكاية طولت ولاحظت ان الولد مابيتحركش خالص استغاثت بالمحيطين ودخلوا الولد للدكتور عشان يشوفه ويعرف ليه مابيتحركش تخيل لما الدكتور كشف عليه لقى ايه ؟
لقاه ميت وبطنه كلها مفتوحة ومتخيطة ومحشية قطن ...أعضاء الولد كلها مسروقة يا احمد
طفل ماعندوش خمس سنين يعملوا فيه كدا  ::(: 
انا مش عارفة اقول ايه غير ان احنا فعلا بقينا عايشين في غابة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

نعم ئخطف الأطفال ظاهرة حقيقية
المتسولين هم رقم 1 في خطف الأطفال ويستغلونهم للتسول ، رقم 2 الخطف لطلب فدية وهو الأخطر حيث يتم قتل نسبة لا بأس بها من المخطوفين نتيجة لعدم دفع الدية 
منذ عامين تعرض حفيدي للخطف ولكن الله ستر حيث استطاع أن يقاوم المختطفين ويهرب منهم وطبعاً بلغنا الشرطة ولم يسأل فينا أحد ولو باستدعاء للسؤال 
كفاكم الله هذا الشر ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> على فكرة يا احمد من بعد كتاباتك الموضوع دا وحوداث خطف الاطفال عندي بتزيد ...ايييييه الموضوع بقى يا باشمهندس ؟؟؟
> 
> من كام يوم بنت خالتي دكتورة حكتلي انها كانت عند زميل لها دكتور نسا وولادة وقالها ان فيه واحدة منقبة كانت شايلة طفل من بين الرضى ومنتظرة تدخله ولما قرب دورها استئذنت واحدة جمبها تشيل الولد عشان نايم ومش عايزة تصحيه ...المهم دخلت وخرجت من غير ما الست تشوفها ولما الحكاية طولت ولاحظت ان الولد مابيتحركش خالص استغاثت بالمحيطين ودخلوا الولد للدكتور عشان يشوفه ويعرف ليه مابيتحركش تخيل لما الدكتور كشف عليه لقى ايه ؟
> لقاه ميت وبطنه كلها مفتوحة ومتخيطة ومحشية قطن ...أعضاء الولد كلها مسروقة يا احمد
> طفل ماعندوش خمس سنين يعملوا فيه كدا 
> انا مش عارفة اقول ايه غير ان احنا فعلا بقينا عايشين في غابة


مش عارف يا أستاذة جيهان ليه فيه شك في رواية الطبيب ، كان من السهل التخلص من جثة الطفل بأي وسيلة أخري ، أنا قريت كتير عن موضوع الأعضاء وعصابات الخطف من أجل الأعضاء والسؤال هل يقومون بالتحليل اللازمة لإختبارت التوافق أم أنهم يقتلعون الأعضاء وهم وحظهم ، وهل أعضاء الطفل الصغير تصلح لسن أكبر ، كلها أسئلة تمر بخاطري ، يجب أن يقبض علي أي متسولة تتسول ومعها أطفال للتحقق من أنهم ليسوا مختطفين ، وأيضاً يجب تخصيص فرع من الشرطة لموضوع الخطف ( أطفال / سيارات ).
دمتم بخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> على فكرة يا احمد من بعد كتاباتك الموضوع دا وحوداث خطف الاطفال عندي بتزيد ...ايييييه الموضوع بقى يا باشمهندس ؟؟؟
> 
> من كام يوم بنت خالتي دكتورة حكتلي انها كانت عند زميل لها دكتور نسا وولادة وقالها ان فيه واحدة منقبة كانت شايلة طفل من بين الرضى ومنتظرة تدخله ولما قرب دورها استئذنت واحدة جمبها تشيل الولد عشان نايم ومش عايزة تصحيه ...المهم دخلت وخرجت من غير ما الست تشوفها ولما الحكاية طولت ولاحظت ان الولد مابيتحركش خالص استغاثت بالمحيطين ودخلوا الولد للدكتور عشان يشوفه ويعرف ليه مابيتحركش تخيل لما الدكتور كشف عليه لقى ايه ؟
> لقاه ميت وبطنه كلها مفتوحة ومتخيطة ومحشية قطن ...أعضاء الولد كلها مسروقة يا احمد
> طفل ماعندوش خمس سنين يعملوا فيه كدا 
> انا مش عارفة اقول ايه غير ان احنا فعلا بقينا عايشين في غابة


يا ساتر يا رب
إيه ده؟
ما فيش حاجة فى الدنيا ممكن تعادل ألم إننا نشوف أطفال بريئة لا حول لها ولا قوة بيتم قتلها بدم بارد.
إزاى كده؟
هى الوحوش دى إزاى الجشع بيعميها كده؟
والله يا جيهان مش عارف أقول إيه.
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
 :Sad:

----------


## ابن البلد

> يعنى يا أبوحميد أفهم من كونك مش متأكد من تفشي الظاهرة إنك ما تعرفش أى واحد معرفة شخصية يكون حصل عنده حالة من هذه الحالات .


أنا معرفش حد معرفه شخصيه 

لكن اعرف واحد صديقي في العمل خطفوا ابن ابن عمه 
وابن عمه بيشتغل في المقاولات 

وطلع اللي خاطفين الطفل صنايعي من اللي شغالين معاه 
والشرطة قبضت عليهم ورجعت له الطفل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> نعم ئخطف الأطفال ظاهرة حقيقية
> المتسولين هم رقم 1 في خطف الأطفال ويستغلونهم للتسول ، رقم 2 الخطف لطلب  فدية وهو الأخطر حيث يتم قتل نسبة لا بأس بها من المخطوفين نتيجة لعدم دفع  الدية 
> منذ عامين تعرض حفيدي للخطف ولكن الله ستر حيث استطاع أن يقاوم المختطفين  ويهرب منهم وطبعاً بلغنا الشرطة ولم يسأل فينا أحد ولو باستدعاء للسؤال 
> كفاكم الله هذا الشر ودمتم بخير


الحمد لله يا أستاذ سيد إن ربنا نجى حفيدك
وربنا ينجى أولادنا وأولاد مصر والمسلمين من كل شر
بأتفق مع حضرتك إن خطف الأطفال فى الغالب بيكون لإستغلالهم فى التسول
بس كمان وللأسف بيكون أحيانا من أجل إستغلالهم فى إرتكاب الجرائم وأعمال الدعارة
لكن خطفهم من أجل تجارة الأعضاء موجود برضه




> مش عارف يا أستاذة جيهان ليه فيه شك في رواية الطبيب ، كان من السهل التخلص من جثة الطفل بأي وسيلة أخري ، أنا قريت كتير عن موضوع الأعضاء وعصابات الخطف من أجل الأعضاء والسؤال هل يقومون بالتحليل اللازمة لإختبارت التوافق أم أنهم يقتلعون الأعضاء وهم وحظهم ، وهل أعضاء الطفل الصغير تصلح لسن أكبر ، كلها أسئلة تمر بخاطري ، يجب أن يقبض علي أي متسولة تتسول ومعها أطفال للتحقق من أنهم ليسوا مختطفين ، وأيضاً يجب تخصيص فرع من الشرطة لموضوع الخطف ( أطفال / سيارات ).
> دمتم بخير


من كام يوم واحد من رجال المباحث كان بيحقق فى بلاغ عن إختفاء شخص عنده 16 سنة
فلما أهل المختفى سألوه عن إمكانية إنه يكون تم خطفه من أجل تجارة الأعضاء قال إن الإحتمال ده مستبعد
لإن تجارة الأعضاء غالبا بتكون فى الأعمار الصغيرة وأقل من عشر سنوات

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا معرفش حد معرفه شخصيه 
> 
> لكن اعرف واحد صديقي في العمل خطفوا ابن ابن عمه 
> وابن عمه بيشتغل في المقاولات 
> 
> وطلع اللي خاطفين الطفل صنايعي من اللي شغالين معاه 
> والشرطة قبضت عليهم ورجعت له الطفل


الحمد لله إن الطفل رجع
و ده على فكرة أول سؤال بيسألوه رجال المباحث لمن يتقدم ببلاغ عن إختفاء طفل إذا كن له عداء أو خصومة مع أحد..
لإن الإنتقام دافع موجود غالبا فى هذه الحالات

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مش عارف يا أستاذة جيهان ليه فيه شك في رواية الطبيب ، كان من السهل التخلص من جثة الطفل بأي وسيلة أخري ، أنا قريت كتير عن موضوع الأعضاء وعصابات الخطف من أجل الأعضاء والسؤال هل يقومون بالتحليل اللازمة لإختبارت التوافق أم أنهم يقتلعون الأعضاء وهم وحظهم ، وهل أعضاء الطفل الصغير تصلح لسن أكبر ، كلها أسئلة تمر بخاطري ، يجب أن يقبض علي أي متسولة تتسول ومعها أطفال للتحقق من أنهم ليسوا مختطفين ، وأيضاً يجب تخصيص فرع من الشرطة لموضوع الخطف ( أطفال / سيارات ).
> دمتم بخير


والله يا استاذ سيد الموضوع بجد وشهوده انا اعرفهم شخصيا ويمكن دا اللي خلاني اكتب القصة دي اصلا ..وبالمناسبة سرقة الاطفال الصغار لسرقة اعضائهم موجودة من زمان وكان عادة بيتم التخلص منهم في المقابر والطرق المهجورة 
الشيء المستفز في الموضوع ان عيادة الدكتور دا تكاد تكون ملاصقة لمركز الشرطة ويمكن دا رجعني بالذاكرة لاحداث ما بعد ثورة يناير المؤسفة وافتكرت سرقة حديد الكوبري اللي قدام المركز مباشرة  ::  ...لعلك تتفق معايا ان منحنى القيم والمبادئ في السنوات الاخيرة انحدر بشدة ...كمان ودا المؤسف ..الناس مابقتش تستهول الجريمة ولا تستغربها زي الاول مهما بلغ من بشاعتها وغرابتها  ::(:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يا ساتر يا رب
> إيه ده؟
> ما فيش حاجة فى الدنيا ممكن تعادل ألم إننا نشوف أطفال بريئة لا حول لها ولا قوة بيتم قتلها بدم بارد.
> إزاى كده؟
> هى الوحوش دى إزاى الجشع بيعميها كده؟
> والله يا جيهان مش عارف أقول إيه.
> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


المشكلة بقى هي ان ازاااااي الواحد يتعود على الشر في الدنيا ؟؟؟
ماهو حاجة من اتنين اما نتعود على بشاعة هذا العالم وشره عشان نقدر نستمر او اننا نقضي عليهم ...واعتقد اننا مش هانقدر نقضي عليهم للاسف ..طب نعمل ايه ؟؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> المشكلة بقى هي ان ازاااااي الواحد يتعود على الشر في الدنيا ؟؟؟
> ماهو حاجة من اتنين اما نتعود على بشاعة هذا العالم وشره عشان نقدر نستمر او اننا نقضي عليهم ...واعتقد اننا مش هانقدر نقضي عليهم للاسف ..طب نعمل ايه ؟؟؟


إن شاء الله ربنا ينجينا يا جيهان من التعود على الشر ومن قسوة القلوب
العذاب فى الحالة دى أهون كتير من البلادة
معلش ..خلينا نتعذب و ندعو الله أن يخرجنا من الظلمات إلى النور

----------


## اليمامة

أعتقد أنها موجودة .. هناك حكاية حقيقية عاصرتها بنفسى ..طالبة عندى فى الصف الثانى الاعدادى تم خطفها فى شاحنة بصندوق مغلق وجدت نفسها مع مجموعة هائلة من الاطفال اصغرهم رضيع لا يتعدى عمرة ثلاثة اشهر تعتنى بهم جميعا امرأتان ..تعرضت للضرب المبرح وحلق الشعر والاستجواب للإقرار بكل معلوماتها الشخصية عن أهلها وذويها ووسطها ..لم تستجب لمحاولاتهم جعلها متسولة ( ليس سرقة أعضاء هنا ) ..فغمموا اعينها ورموا على طريق مهجور ..وجدها اهل خير على الطريق أحضروها لأهلها .. هذه البنت أصبحت غير طبيعية بعد هذه التجربة تحدث لها تشنجات وتثور لأتفه الأسباب وبإمكانها أن تقتل من يضايقها ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أعتقد أنها موجودة .. هناك حكاية حقيقية عاصرتها بنفسى ..طالبة عندى فى الصف الثانى الاعدادى تم خطفها فى شاحنة بصندوق مغلق وجدت نفسها مع مجموعة هائلة من الاطفال اصغرهم رضيع لا يتعدى عمرة ثلاثة اشهر تعتنى بهم جميعا امرأتان ..تعرضت للضرب المبرح وحلق الشعر والاستجواب للإقرار بكل معلوماتها الشخصية عن أهلها وذويها ووسطها ..لم تستجب لمحاولاتهم جعلها متسولة ( ليس سرقة أعضاء هنا ) ..فغمموا اعينها ورموا على طريق مهجور ..وجدها اهل خير على الطريق أحضروها لأهلها .. هذه البنت أصبحت غير طبيعية بعد هذه التجربة تحدث لها تشنجات وتثور لأتفه الأسباب وبإمكانها أن تقتل من يضايقها ..


لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم
يا لها من مأساة مفجعة
و الله يا ندى مش عارف الناس دى بتجيب القسوة دى كلها من فين !
يضيعوا حياة بنى آدم و يعذبوا أسر و عائلات .
لعنة الله على الأموال التى يمكن أن تكتسب بهذه الطرق الحقيرة.
و ربنا ينتقم منهم و من كل مجرم يحرم أسرة من أبناءها و يهدم المجتمع بتصرفاته الخسيسة.

----------

